# Messages sur iCloud



## thefutureismylife (1 Mai 2018)

A l'attention des développeurs qui sont sous iOS 11.4, pourriez-vous nous faire des retours sur cette nouvelle fonctionnalité ? 

J'ai surtout essentiellement une question Message sur iCloud concerne iMessage ou tous les messages (SMS, MMS ...) ? 
Est ce que cela demande plus de stockage Cloud qu'auparavant ou le transfert est transparent ? 
Je m'explique : actuellement mon iPhone se sauvegarde sur iCloud avec mes réglages et mes messages. Est ce que dorénavant les messages ne sont plus comptabilisés dans la sauvegarde mais uniquement comme du stockage iCloud Message ? Est ce que la différence est explicite sur le cloud ?

Enfin est ce que Message sur iCloud est accessible depuis iCloud.com ?

Merci pour vos retours. Hâte de tester. Enfin la fin de la sauvegarde iPhone (hors réglages/personnalisation) ?


----------

